# Looking for a raft trailer to haul a 13' raft - advice on creative construction also welcome



## Travis (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a new 13' RMR raft that I'm looking to haul fairly long distances safely. Also hoping for an ability to stack a second boat without concern. Used boats, advice on good retailers, or even creative design options to build would be very welcome. Pics for those in particular would be fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Keep it low and add a winch. I built mine too tall, thinking it would be great to have storage under the boat and use it as a utility trailer too. Bad move. Now I’m about to cut it apart and add rollers.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

MR. ED said:


> Keep it low and add a winch. I built mine too tall, thinking it would be great to have storage under the boat and use it as a utility trailer too. Bad move. Now I’m about to cut it apart and add rollers.


This....

Also, for long distance hauling look for larger tires than the little 13" ones found on light utility trailers


----------



## TColbert (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought a double snowmobile trailer for $400 on Craigslist. Not sure if you're in an area that used snowmobile trailers are plentiful, but I found the 8'x8' deck works awesome for my 14' cat. A bonus with the sled trailers is the tilting function makes it easy to launch at proper boat ramps.


----------



## alect47 (May 23, 2016)

I've got a 4x8 foot utility trailer that might work for you if you are interested.


----------

